# Ping pong Table Layout Update



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Looks very good BC. It appears you have fixed the switch and track issues. The accessories look to be in real nice condition. Good job.:appl:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Looking good Broke. Your accessories do look nice. Must be nice to have a layout.
I have not run anything in 2 months, maybe longer. No track down.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

great little layout!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks all for the encouragement!:appl:
Louie the Loader #779 should be arriving in today’s mail. I am looking forward to adding it soon. This is really getting to be addictive! I wish that I had room for a larger layout. But I can dream...:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, that is a good running steamer. Smokes good also. I could not catch a cab number.
What loco is in the video.

Glad you are having fun with the layout.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Broke, that is a good running steamer. Smokes good also. I could not catch a cab number.
> What loco is in the video.
> 
> Glad you are having fun with the layout.


It is a 282. Thanks! I have some other locos that smoke a little better.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks, nice 282. Pulls more cars than mine. The cars must roll good.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Nice layout Broke. I like your use of the switches and the loco looks like it runs well. Post an update when you add the loader. The flat car with the military vehicles looks great too.

Gary


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Broke, it must be looking good! Now, can anyone tell me how to see Broke's picture. All I see is a large black square.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

dooper, you are using Internet Explorer for a browser. Use Edge, Chrome , or any
other browser and video will work. Don't ask me why IE does not work. Only happens
to me on the train forum.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

yd328 said:


> Nice layout Broke. I like your use of the switches and the loco looks like it runs well. Post an update when you add the loader. The flat car with the military vehicles looks great too.
> 
> Gary


Such as it is, here it is. I suppose that you won't be seeing me on any Awards Show.:laugh:


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

I have barrel loader and i really like it.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

*AF 779 Louie the Loader*

I have this, I like it and it and don"t we wish we were young?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke your barrel loader works really good. No buzzing either. I never had any of the AF toys when I was young. I guess I was lucky to have a hand me down 282. I still have it
and it is one of my best running locos. I think I am partial to it. LOL. I got it when I was 5 years old.
Its about the only toy I have from when I was a little guy.

I do still have my Davey Crockett wood toy box. It is cool. No toys left in it. I think mom
gave most of the toys away. Not sure why moms do that. Just cause you go away to college doesn't mean the toys should be given away. LOL.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice video, but in the first minute or so I saw a UFO streaking by from left to right,lol!!! I don't have any accessories except for street lights, yard lights, and 2 whistling billboards. I never had any as a kid, and I tried to replicate my present layout on the one I had as a youngster.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyernut said:


> Nice video, but in the first minute or so I saw a UFO streaking by from left to right,lol!!! I don't have any accessories except for street lights, yard lights, and 2 whistling billboards. I never had any as a kid, and I tried to replicate my present layout on the one I had as a youngster.


Flyernut, don't tell anyone because they will not believe you.:smilie_auslachen: You ought to see the little green 1:64 men that hide in the layout!:laugh:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Good spot flyernut. I missed it in video. Went back and watched it again. I did see
the UFO, bigger than s--t. Pretty cool. I guess one of the little green men was flying the UFO. They must like AF trains. Broke, you have been invaded.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnfuJMP43kY&feature=youtu.be





Big Ed said:


> What no cow on the tracks?
> Kids were having a blast. :smilie_daumenpos:


Of course I have a Cow on Track. It is out of the shot in the upper left hand corner. It is, by far, my most used and shown accessory.:laugh: I placed it far away from my Stock Yard due to differences in scale. Kid's really love the Cow on the Tracks especially when I tell the "dumb cow" to get off of the tracks.:hah::hah::hah:


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Nice loader, it looks like it is in great shape:smokin:

Gary


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, I need to commend you for going "all in" to the AF experience. Great job.
You have some nice stuff. You have acquired a great collection in a short time.
You make me feel like a slacker. LOL, I did buy 24 track clips this week off ebay.
See what I mean. Congratulations on some nice AF stuff. You really are addicted.
It will keep you off the streets, LOL.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Broke, I need to commend you for going "all in" to the AF experience. Great job.
> You have some nice stuff. You have acquired a great collection in a short time.
> You make me feel like a slacker. LOL, I did buy 24 track clips this week off ebay.
> See what I mean. Congratulations on some nice AF stuff. You really are addicted.
> It will keep you off the streets, LOL.


Thanks Mopac! I am now looking for some pristine accessories to add like a Saw Mill and Log Loader. I don't need nor do I want any more engines with the exception of a good Northern. I will probably only keep about half of my best running and smoking ten engines. I still have three to get running now. :smokin:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, I am like you. I really have no desire for any more steamers. I just need to
get a layout. Weather is better so that should happen soon. I love my northern. You
do need to get you one. You will not regret it. It really is neat to watch it run.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Thanks Mopac! I am now looking for some pristine accessories to add like a Saw Mill and Log Loader. I don't need nor do I want any more engines with the exception of a good Northern. I will probably only keep about half of my best running and smoking ten engines. I still have three to get running now. :smokin:


You can never have enough engines, there's always that one more that you need. The barrel loader looks in great shape. I'm glad you got the original vs. the Lionel remake. It works better and won't give you any problems. I have the Lionel sawmill and the MTH log loader. I found both new in the boxes from the same seller at a show and couldn't pass up the deal, otherwise I would have went with originals. The remakes use plastic gears and have read about the sawmill stripping the gear if it gets jammed. Portlines sells a replacement metal gear so if problems arise it can be repaired. I haven't run either as of yet so hoping all will be good when that time comes. Happy hunting for your next purchase.


----------

